# Red Riding Hood



## Rafinesque (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1486185/

I just saw this movie last night.  It's getting terrible reviews so far, but the movie wasn't as bad as the reviews.  The special effects were terrible, but it's really a decent mystery story (and not a Twilight ripoff, as it may seem).  The story keeps you guessing until the end.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 20, 2011)

Rafinesque said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1486185/
> 
> I just saw this movie last night.  It's getting terrible reviews so far, but the movie wasn't as bad as the reviews.



Yes. It was. My friends wanted to watch this but I tried my best to drive it away from them. Thank God we watched Rango instead, my brain might have numbed from watching it a second time. They knew enough to trust me. Last time they didn't, we wasted our time and money on fucking The Last Airbender.

The plot was mediocre, horrible effects, cliched, and unmistakably derivative. The mildly good thing was Amanda Seyfried, but the rest of it was shit. (just like Twilight, Kristen Stewart is a very good actress, but her co-stars... I can't quite say the same for them)


----------



## machomuu (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I've been looking for some bad movies to watch, I guess I can give Twilight Red Riding Hood a try.


----------



## Xale (Mar 20, 2011)

So i watched this movie today with my friend and his girl, and we were just laughing and making jokes through the whole movie, it was a terrible movie, but i still enjoyed it. It did certainly keep you guessing until the end though.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

i was looking forward for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is it that bad?

does the way that the movie keeps you guessing make up for it?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 20, 2011)

this is a sure fire winner for turd of the year award


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 20, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i was looking forward for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It is that bad. Unless you have the least demanding taste possible.

And no. It makes you guess like The Last Airbender made you guess what the fuck was going on in M. Night Shymalan's mind and how he went from Sixth Sense to that piece of shit. This is the same, it makes you guess how Catherine Hardwicke went from directing the fantastic yet relatively unknown Thirteen to this piece of shit, and why Amanda Seyfried decided to make a stain on her IMDB page.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such a shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was so hyped for this. luckily i haven't watched it yet.


----------

